# 1998 Fiat Ducato Burstner puling to the right



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi everyone, i have just given our motorhome a good run ,3 hour round trip with a break in between for lunch (no mean feat on this small island ) my arm and shoulder is aching, the van keeps wanting to pull to the right and into the curb, on some roads its really bad and others not so. I asked the tyre garage in my best broken spanish about tracking., the guy looked at the front tyres and said said they were wearing ok and said i dont need the rear ones done !! (they seem to be wearing ok but have replaced one recently, at the rear so maybe not )
could this be a simple wheel alignment prob or is there something else that could be causing this ??its really uncomfortable on longer journeys fighting it off the verge any ideas ???


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

any takers ?? or will i have one large bicep ?? lol


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peaky said:


> any takers ?? or will i have one large bicep ?? lol


Hi Peaky,
This could be all sorts of reasons.
Track is only one cause and you can kerb a tyre immediately after getting tracked and back to square one again.

But some tyres are 'handed'. In other words designed to only rotate in one direction. Also different tread patterns can also cause a pull to one side.

Ray.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Removed......see below


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Peaky,

Sorry that no one else has replied to your post, in the last 24 hrs or so.............other than Ray.

Has it just started pulling to the right, or has it been a gradual process?
What is it like if you drive on the crown of the road, ie away from the cambers? 
Uneven tyre wear is a good indication of bad wheel alignment, as your tyre chap has already indicated to you.
Are your front tyre pressures correct? Too low a pressure can affect the handling.
Also, does the problem get any worse if you brake? A sticky RH caliper would give the same symptoms, but would also cause some overheating to that side. Is there more black brake dust on the RH wheel trim than on the LH one? An indication on it's own if the caliper was sticking.
As you are LHD, this may well be the problem, as the RH caliper is the one nearest the gutter, and it is normally the one to have problems with due to more exposure to puddles and debri, although I do appreciate that you are in the Canary Islands, with probably very little rain. 8O 

HTH,

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

This could be due to a number of other things, such as 

the brake may be binding on that side due to the calliper not moving freely Test on flat level road by braking - if it pulls up straight, suspect the brakes) 

A broken or otherwise failed spring (could be rear as well as front) 

wear in the suspension bushes or balljoints (the mis-alignment only comes when the vehicle is moving, and may be made more noticable due to camber on the road) 

the tyres themselves - I have had this problem in the past which was cured by putting on new front tyres 

Good luck with sorting out the problem - not so easy in a 'foreign language!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Peaky

The first and easiest step might be to get the rear wheels transferred to the front, and vice versa. It won't cost much, and I have also had the problem mentioned by Hblewett and cured it by the above method. _(Mine was on a car, but the same applies to a van.)_

This is a good idea anyway, especially if the front ones are beginning to wear down a bit. 

This way you may just cure the problem, and even if you don't it will not be a waste of money - assuming your tyres are already part worn of course!

Hope this helps  

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for your ideas, food for thought, i think its become more apparent as we have been driving it more lately longer distances, when we bought her the rear drivers side did need replacing, and yes they are different treads because that was all they had !!! she brakes ok and doesnt pull to one side, some roads are quite bad with the pulling and others not, i think i may get an interpreter and explain some of your ideas and see what they come up with, have just had a tip off of a good mechanic in the city hope he speaks english !! thanks everyone will keep u posted !!


----------

